# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД! (программа с ВИДЕО - всё для Вас!!!)

## Уралочка

*И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!*
*(Новогодняя программа с видео!!!Всё самое свежее!!! Всё только для Вас!!!)*


*В программе много застольных развлечений и интерактивов!!!*

*В ПРОГРАММЕ:* 
-Тосты + Тост с канатом.
-юмористические традиции
-новости вечера
-про 10 минут до Нового года.
-интерактивы
-песня - кричалка
-юмористическая встреча мечты
-Прикольные крабы
-Шоу "Угадай желание"
-Шоу игра "Новогоднее настроение"
-И многое другое!

*На видео Вы увидите ЕЩЁ:*
Начало новогоднего торжества со студийной записью.
Интерактив + кричалочка "Праздник к нам приходит"


*Уходящий год))) 
В нём было всякое – и такое было, и сякое, и эдакое, и «вон какое» было, и «Вон оно чо!..» и «Вишь оно как вышло!..» 

Ну ведь всё хорошо!!! Ну и пусть говорят, что в России всё через одно место делается.
Хм…. да что это за место?! В котором дороги ровные, пенсия, деньги – всё ТАМ!  Даже руки из него растут!!! Хм....Волшебное место! 
А может быть всё-таки начать гордиться, что это место одно в мире и оно у нас! Хоть где-то мы преуспели, друзья! Ведь нет такой проблемы, которую мы бы могли создать! Но всё будет хорошо, ведь сегодня волшебный праздник!
*

*В комплекте подробное описание, музыка, ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 3000р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*


*В Декабре цена может стать выше - СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------

natalifrost (21.09.2018), Львовна (02.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (02.11.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*ПОДВИЖНЫЙ ТОСТ - ОТЛИЧНОЕ ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ К НОВОГОДНЕМУ КОРПОРАТИВУ!!!*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5279174

[/url]

----------


## Уралочка

*Неожиданный перепой от Уралочки.  Круче не бывает!!!
Для новогоднего корпоратива - БОМБА!!!*


*В рекламе не нуждается!!! Просто пойте!!!** 
(замена студийным песням "Бабушки зажигай!")*




В комплект входит текст подводка, студийные записи, видео.

Стоимость 1700р.

*карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

----------


## Вероничка 26

Сценарий супер!!! Впрочем, как всегда!!! Огромное спасибо Леночке за её творчество!!! Не перестаем восхищаться!!!! Всем хороших новогодников!

----------


## Уралочка

> Сценарий супер!!! Впрочем, как всегда!!! Огромное спасибо Леночке за её творчество!!! Не перестаем восхищаться!!!! Всем хороших новогодников!


Вероничка, спасибо за отзыв!!! Застольные игровушки и общение- будут палочкой выручалочкой на всех корпоративах!!! Всем ярких новогодников!!!

----------


## marmaladka

Леночка,привет!!!!!! Сценарий " И снова Новый год""" - цена не изменилась?????????

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,привет!!!!!! Сценарий " И снова Новый год""" - цена не изменилась?????????


Здравствуйте, нет - не изменилась. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Светалинка

Очень интересный сценарий. Я рада, что он у меня есть. Берите, не пожалеете.

----------

Уралочка (13.12.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Очень интересный сценарий. Я рада, что он у меня есть. Берите, не пожалеете.


Огромное спасибо за отзыв!!! Зажигательных Вам корпоративов!!!! с ув. Елена. :Grin:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка дорогая, Вы мастерица! Вся программа замечательная! Спасибо Вам, творите еще!!!

----------

Уралочка (15.12.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка дорогая, Вы мастерица! Вся программа замечательная! Спасибо Вам, творите еще!!!


Спасибочкиииии!!! Буду стараться!!! Всем ярких и зажигательных корпоративов!!!! С наступающим!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Дорогие друзья, только для Вас -новогодние скидки!!!! 

МИНУС 30%!!!  

СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------


## marmaladka

Лена, привет!!!!! Сколько дней будет скидка???????

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, привет!!!!! Сколько дней будет скидка???????


Скидка будет действовать до Нового года.  :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> *Дорогие друзья, только для Вас -новогодние скидки!!!! 
> 
> МИНУС 30%!!!  
> 
> СПЕШИТЕ!!!*


*НАПОМИНАЮ, ЧТО ПОСЛЕ НОВОГО ГОДА СКИДОК НА МАТЕРИАЛ НЕ БУДЕТ!!!  

У Вас уникальная возможность купить универсальные игровушки на 30% дешевле:

Неожиданный перепой, Подвижный тост, Мы Вам честно поднять хотим.*

----------


## lencom2007

> Неожиданный перепой, Подвижный тост, Мы Вам честно поднять хотим.


Леночка и я хочу сказать тебе спасибо за твои суппер фишечки!!! Перепой это что то! Поют так что стены дрожат, а про поднять хотим это вообще круть! мои праздники стали ярче с твоими идеями, спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (20.12.2016)

----------


## marmaladka

Ленчик, сценарий - ВАУУУУУУУУ, ОБАЛДОС!!!!!!!!!!!! Как он меня выручил, все застолки -В ТЕМУ, юморно, просто, реально, прекрасный стиль работы у тебя!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИИИИБООООООО !!!!!!! Все твои штучки-дрючки - самые классные, люди от них просто ПРУТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  С твоими фишками у меня стало больше заказов......Ты - большая УМНИЧКА!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Уралочка (29.12.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> *И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!*
> *(Новогодняя программа с видео!!!Всё самое свежее!!! Всё только для Вас!!!)*
> 
> 
> *В программе много застольных развлечений и интерактивов!!!*
> 
> *В ПРОГРАММЕ:* 
> -Тосты + Тост с канатом.
> -юмористические традиции
> ...





> *ПОДВИЖНЫЙ ТОСТ - ОТЛИЧНОЕ ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ К НОВОГОДНЕМУ КОРПОРАТИВУ!!!*
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5279174
> 
> [/url]





> *Неожиданный перепой от Уралочки.  Круче не бывает!!!
> Для новогоднего корпоратива - БОМБА!!!*
> 
> 
> *В рекламе не нуждается!!! Просто пойте!!!** 
> (замена студийным песням "Бабушки зажигай!")*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД!*

СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ КОМПЛЕКТОВ* 1500р*.... СПЕШИТЕ!!!

----------

sveta.miga (18.10.2017), дюймовка (18.10.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ КОМПЛЕКТОВ* 1500р*.... СПЕШИТЕ!!![/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Елена, добрый день! Уточните, пожалуйста, какие именно комплекты входят в эту стоимость? Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ КОМПЛЕКТОВ* 1500р*.... СПЕШИТЕ!!![/SIZE][/COLOR]


Елена, добрый день! Уточните, пожалуйста, какие именно комплекты входят в эту стоимость? Спасибо![/QUOTE]
Ответила в личном сообщении. С.ув. Елена

----------


## Наргиз

Леночка, еще раз добрый вечер! Все перечислила (пока за комплект 1500), вам удачи и вдохновения! Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Уралочка

Вчера поступили денежки )) не пойму чьи, прошу отписаться. Можно в личном сообщении с ув. Елена

----------


## ЕленК

> И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД!
> 
> СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ КОМПЛЕКТОВ 1500р.... СПЕШИТЕ!!!


Лена, добрый вечер.Меня интересует программа " и снова Новый год" Цена 1500?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, добрый вечер.Меня интересует программа " и снова Новый год" Цена 1500?


Здравствуйте... Да, все верно)) И снова Новый год + подвижный тост)))

----------


## ЕленК

Лен, денежки перевожу за программу И СНОВА НОВЫЙ ГОД!!!
(Новогодняя программа с видео!!!Всё самое свежее!!! Всё только для Вас!!!) С ув. ЕленК

----------


## владвиктор

Елена, добрый день! Перевел деньги за комплект. Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день! Перевел деньги за комплект. Спасибо!


Ссылочки в личке)) качайте)) обратите внимание на новые игровушки «Новогодний переполох». С ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

Елена, доброй ночи! Дифирамбы можно Вам петь и петь, но не буду этого делать. Просто скажу, что Ваши фишки (которые я приобретала раннее) всегда имеют успех. И пусть по статусу уже не могу  делать то, что делала ранее (но, черт возьми, как мне этого не хватает!) в такие моменты, ка Новый год, могу себе позволить "пошалить". Хотела бы приобрести фишечки к Новому году, чтобы провести корпаратив  в с воем коллективе, который насчитывает около 80 человек. Сделайте, пожалуйста, подборку и назовите цену. В Ваших сценариях уверена и благодарю за  интересные моменты (куклы, неожиданный перепой и т.п.). AgeshinaTA79@yandex.ru - моя электронка.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, доброй ночи! Дифирамбы можно Вам петь и петь, но не буду этого делать. Просто скажу, что Ваши фишки (которые я приобретала раннее) всегда имеют успех. И пусть по статусу уже не могу  делать то, что делала ранее (но, черт возьми, как мне этого не хватает!) в такие моменты, ка Новый год, могу себе позволить "пошалить". Хотела бы приобрести фишечки к Новому году, чтобы провести корпаратив  в с воем коллективе, который насчитывает около 80 человек. Сделайте, пожалуйста, подборку и назовите цену. В Ваших сценариях уверена и благодарю за  интересные моменты (куклы, неожиданный перепой и т.п.). AgeshinaTA79@yandex.ru - моя электронка.


Здравствуйте.... вот, что я могу посоветовать :
1. Новогодний переполох и все что туда входит. 
2. Чумовая кинорубка- уверяю, возьмете от туда не мало))) 
3. Шутки,застолки и интерактивы.
4. Назад в демонстрацию))  да,да...уже многие благодарят за это блок, так как там только финал чего стоит!!!

конечно,если покупка будет оптовой,то Вас ждёт потрясающая скидка.
 с ув. Елена.

----------


## веселый праздник

И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост 1500?

----------


## Уралочка

> И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост 1500?


Да, все верно)))

----------


## Гваделупа

> Сообщение от веселый праздник  
> И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост 1500?
> Да, все верно)))


Эта цена была актуальна для 2017 года?

----------


## Уралочка

> Эта цена была актуальна для 2017 года?


Ответила )

----------


## Инна Ю

> Ответила )


Доброй ночи,первый раз на форуме..Еще не знаю ничего ,извините,
И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост 1500?

----------


## Уралочка

> Доброй ночи,первый раз на форуме..Еще не знаю ничего ,извините,
> И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост 1500?


Здравствуйте) Да, все верно)

----------


## zhanneta08

Здравствуйте, Елена, подскажите, а можно ли посмотреть презентацию сценария И снова Новый год, и подойдут ли блоки из этого сценария в дальнейшем для проведения Юбилея

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена, подскажите, а можно ли посмотреть презентацию сценария И снова Новый год, и подойдут ли блоки из этого сценария в дальнейшем для проведения Юбилея


Здравствуйте.. К сожалению.. презентации нет)

----------


## zhanneta08

И ещё, Елена, подскажите, что бы вы посоветовали у вас приобрести для Юбилея мужчины 50 лет, может какие-то блоки, может есть готовый сценарий

Так всё-таки сценарий универсальный или чисто Новогодний?

----------


## Инна Ю

*Уралочка*, Елена,добрый вечер ,я хочу купить ваше предложение,куда переводить оплату? Простите не смогла отправить личное сообщение.я видимо технический дебил...




> Здравствуйте) Да, все верно)


Елена,добрый вечер,простите за мою не сообразительность,не смогла в личные сообщения отправить,я готова купить Ваше предложение,куда перечислять оплату?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Елена,добрый вечер ,я хочу купить ваше предложение,куда переводить оплату? Простите не смогла отправить личное сообщение.я видимо технический дебил...
> 
> 
> Елена,добрый вечер,простите за мою не сообразительность,не смогла в личные сообщения отправить,я готова купить Ваше предложение,куда перечислять оплату?


Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## zhanneta08

Здравствуйте, Елена, я что-то не-то спросила? Я хочу приобрести ваши предложения, но вы мои вопросы просто игнорируете. Почему?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена, я что-то не-то спросила? Я хочу приобрести ваши предложения, но вы мои вопросы просто игнорируете. Почему?


Здравствуйте. Прошу прощения за то,что не сразу отвечаю...новогодние корпоративы и большая занятость... я ответила в личку... 
Спасибо за понимание. с ув. Елена.

----------


## zhanneta08

Спасибо, извините за резкость, просто у мужа Юбилей уже 11 января, время поджимает.

----------


## Гваделупа

Леночка, ну во-первых хочу сказать Вам спасибо за отзывчивость, внимание, помощь и поддержку. Сегодня на моем замороченном корпоративе в 250 человек использовала сразу несколько ваших вещей: застольные приметы, планы на вечер и еще один застольный интерактив, я для себя назвала его серпантин. Все прошло на "Ура!", а если бы некоторые, не будем говорит кто, потому что это был левый соведущий, не тормозил, прошло бы на три "Ура". Лена огромное вам спасибо за материал, а отдельное спасибо, что откликнулись и помогли. Удачи Вам и творческого вдохновения.

----------

Уралочка (24.12.2018)

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

Леночка, добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста, интересует " И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост" цена 1500?  И расскажите чуть подробнее. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста, интересует " И снова новый год плюс подвижный тост" цена 1500?  И расскажите чуть подробнее. Заранее спасибо.


Аннушка, ответила в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

*Уралочка*, Елена, добрый день. Извините, но уже приобрела материал.  Может   к следующему новому году. С наступающим новым годом! Ещё раз извините.

----------


## Таня Л

Добрый день))) Об этом материале спрашивала в личке. Насколько актуально))) Просто пост про 1500 руб. - выше, только что увидела, что он от 2017 года)))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день))) Об этом материале спрашивала в личке. Насколько актуально))) Просто пост про 1500 руб. - выше, только что увидела, что он от 2017 года)))))


Здравствуйте) я обо всем написала в личке) с ув. Елена.

----------

